# New Cofidis KIt for '10



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks nice for this year.

View attachment 188124


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

Another 'strapless red dress' ?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Didn't quite see it that way but I have to agree that is one way to see it. It beats the hell out of Fuji is all I have to say.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

rward325 said:


> It beats the hell out of Fuji is all I have to say.


Aww, come on. Beige is the new black!

The 'strapless red dress' comment was tossed around a lot to describe the Radio Shack kit, and the Cofidis kit looks a lot like it.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

I think it's looked pretty nice most years.

Retirement Shack on the other hand...

*shudders*


----------

